# Psalm 103



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2007)

Psalm 103 sung from the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter:

[video=youtube;DIdaP8nIM74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIdaP8nIM74[/video]


----------



## blhowes (Oct 26, 2007)

Andrew,
Its been a tough work week and I was finally closing down my computer for the day. I decided to check the PB before leaving, saw your post, and listened to that beautiful Psalm. Instead of leaving work torn and tattered, I'm leaving rejoicing.

Thanks for posting that Psalm. Good stuff!

Bob


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 26, 2007)

blhowes said:


> Andrew,
> Its been a tough work week and I was finally closing down my computer for the day. I decided to check the PB before leaving, saw your post, and listened to that beautiful Psalm. Instead of leaving work torn and tattered, I'm leaving rejoicing.
> 
> Thanks for posting that Psalm. Good stuff!
> ...



You're most welcome, Bob. May God's grace be with you, brother!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2007)

Lord's Day {bump}


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2007)

The Psalms 
103 

Praise for the LORD's Benefits 
A Psalm of David. 

1 Bless the LORD, O my soul:
and all that is within me, bless his holy name. 

2 Bless the LORD, O my soul,
and forget not all his benefits: 

3 who forgiveth all thine iniquities;
who healeth all thy diseases; 

4 who redeemeth thy life from destruction;
who crowneth thee with loving-kindness and tender mercies; 

5 who satisfieth thy mouth with good things;
so that thy youth is renewed like the eagle's. 

6 The LORD executeth righteousness
and judgment for all that are oppressed. 

7 He made known his ways unto Moses,
his acts unto the children of Israel. 

8 The LORD is merciful and gracious, Jas. 5.11 
slow to anger, and plenteous in mercy. 

9 He will not always chide:
neither will he keep his anger for ever. 

10 He hath not dealt with us after our sins;
nor rewarded us according to our iniquities. 

11 For as the heaven is high above the earth,
so great is his mercy toward them that fear him. 

12 As far as the east is from the west,
so far hath he removed our transgressions from us. 

13 Like as a father pitieth his children,
so the LORD pitieth them that fear him. 

14 For he knoweth our frame;
he remembereth that we are dust. 

15 As for man, his days are as grass:
as a flower of the field, so he flourisheth. 

16 For the wind passeth over it, and it is gone;
and the place thereof shall know it no more. 

17 But the mercy of the LORD is from everlasting to everlasting
upon them that fear him, 
and his righteousness unto children's children; 

18 to such as keep his covenant,
and to those that remember his commandments to do them. 

19 The LORD hath prepared his throne in the heavens;
and his kingdom ruleth over all. 

20 Bless the LORD, ye his angels,
that excel in strength, 
that do his commandments, 
hearkening unto the voice of his word. 

21 Bless ye the LORD, all ye his hosts;
ye ministers of his, that do his pleasure. 

22 Bless the LORD, all his works
in all places of his dominion: 
bless the LORD, O my soul.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 23, 2007)

Psalm 103.12-14 sung by the Falkirk Free Church, Scotland:

[video=youtube;SHX7umXXDPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHX7umXXDPQ[/video]


----------

